# [Help] my D2G screen not work well



## aunguyen (May 16, 2012)

2 days ago, my D2G screen has something strange, i can't use the letter Y,G,H,B,N on screen keyboard and 1 column (width:~1cm ) from the back button to the top of the screen not responds when i touch it







( the back button and status bar work correctly). I tried factory reset and flashed other roms but the same problem. Any help


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Your device needs a new touchsreen, it appears to have been damaged.


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

What bikedude said. You need something like this: http://amzn.com/B0054LIFJI


----------



## aunguyen (May 16, 2012)

ok, thanks,but i hope there is something i can work around it because i'm live in VietNam and it's very hard to find a good LCD screen for D2G.
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

You don't need a new LCD, just a new digitizer.


----------

